# weight/size of day old pinkies?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

With ***** and ivorys last litter i was compairing the babies size with the frozen ones form the supplyer my friend gets for his baby snakes and i was shocked at the diffrence, my 1 day old pinkie were huge in comparison (at least twice the size). But sterlings babys were smaller but still a bit bigger then the frozen ones and ebony's babies were tiny. **** had 8, ivory had 6, sterling had 9 and ebony 8.

Its got me wondering what is the adverage and ideal weight for day old pinkies and how much they should be putting on? any one know? or is it not something anyone has realy sat down, worked out and agreed apon.

Im planning to start weighing my pinkies when they are born for a while to see what is adverage for my girls. **** is ready to pop again but i dont think looking at her she can hold on untill i get home tomorrow.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The weight that the babies are born, is generally different depending on the doe. The doe's body controls the size of the babies at birth. After a few days, everything should even out a lot better as far as weight goes.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

true, it would be intresting to see what is adverage for each of my girls, is there an edverage daily weight gane or would that vairy too much as well?


----------

